# Free PVR & Galaxy Tablet OR Xbox + Connect with Telus TV&Internet



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all,

Not sure if most of you know what i do for my dayjob  I work for Telus Mobility doing cellphones and Telus TV & Internet.

I just got word of the new promotion telus is running for Internet & TV. IF you do not currently have telus for your TV & Internet this is for you.

Sign up for 3 years for Telus TV & Internet and get:

-first 6 months reduced price
-select free movie channels free first 6 months
-FREE PVR (personal video recorder, pause, record, rewind, etc)
-Free additional receiver which you can also record, view recording from other tv's, remove record, etc

-Free Samsung® GALAXY tablet
OR
-Free Xbox 360 + Kinect (can be used as a tv receiver as well)

Amazing deals..

This can all be done over the phone within a couple minutes to sign you up, we just need to run your address so we know you can actually get it.

Call me or PM me or email me 
Shawn
6047982282
[email protected]

















you can view the channel packs here, personally i have the "Your pick HD" And im very happy with it.

Channels & packages | Channels | Optik TV | TV | TELUS


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am considering switching to Telus TV, but I have Telus internet, so am I SOL?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have internet already i think you maybe SOL for the xbox or tablet.

You could still get a free pvr, additional receiver and 6 month pricing though.. pretty sure


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to say but u got this thread in the wrong place, this should b under the yellow pages


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

aww man and i just signed up and i got this laptop, thats ok i'm happy in the deal i got was 2 pvr's and 3 regular boxes, of course i have to pay $5ea for only 2 of the regular boxes, now if i only knew someone that can wipe my 5 cell phones bills clean?????Nicklfire can ya help me out????:bigsmile:


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I am considering switching to Telus TV, but I have Telus internet, so am I SOL?


Do it Shaw sucks, if your with Shaw that is,i just like that now if theres a problem i don't have to wait 4 hr's + to talk with someone, 3mins and i was talking with a Telus rep, thats service...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Slopster said:


> now if i only knew someone that can wipe my 5 cell phones bills clean?????Nicklfire can ya help me out????:bigsmile:


Lol, i'm waiting for my laptop still  it's been a few weeks, should be any day now.

You got 5 phones on your account, or 5 cell bills you havnt paid lol.

I do RPA (Rate plan analysis) as well, to see if there is better deals. etc


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Funny thing i got the laptop 1 day after i paid my telus bill,i guess they figured if i did'nt pay on time then they would not send it to me...
I have 5 Blackberries, and of course i do pay the bills, just thought you could make the bills disappear:lol: prolly not huh


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Slopster said:


> Do it Shaw sucks, if your with Shaw that is,i just like that now if theres a problem i don't have to wait 4 hr's + to talk with someone, 3mins and i was talking with a Telus rep, thats service...


Shaw does suck, that's why I have Bell - only expandable PVR and the most HD channels, but I want to consolidate and I would like the higher bandwidth.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The dilemma I have is what to do with all my old e-Mail. It was kind of my business e-Mail. May be keep it for a few months for transition? Wish they can let you transfer e-Mail account. Don't say g-mail or something :0 I still don't trust them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

gordon, you can register your own domain for an email server, that way you never need to worry about provider switches again  i did that for a very long time

as for telus Optik TV, i love it! just remember that HDMI is not technically supported as its hit and miss with their STBs, Component is, so not all is lost 

shaw had horrible retention deals and when my promotion was up, they came no where near the telus offer, infact doubled the price of the telus offer for phone/net/cable. however i dont think the 15/15/15 deal is still going on for a 12 month term with telus, maybe the 6 month one is


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are way ahead of me. I fell like I am 25 years older but 25 years behind. I have not even figured out how to setup and ftp site with my hard-drive bays yet 

What do need a domain for  ? More annual fee or just one off $25 or something ?

Pretty sure I am going for Telus this time around. They bugged me for weeks on the last promotion.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Establish your own domain, and then you never have to worry about that again. And gmail or any hosted mail is way safer than most people's home computers, unless you have a RAID 10 or a Cloud.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> You are way ahead of me. I fell like I am 25 years older but 25 years behind. I have not even figured out how to setup and ftp site with my hard-drive bays yet
> 
> What do need a domain for  ? More annual fee or just one off $25 or something ?
> 
> Pretty sure I am going for Telus this time around. They bugged me for weeks on the last promotion.


Be sure to let me fill the order for you, will help me out with this contest at work  just pm me the date and time i can call you to set it up 

Shawn


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

BOO FOR TELUS. 
well, mobility anyways, and the internet, Never had Telus TV though.

And being in my basement suite with Shaw provided free of charge for my suite, I dont wanna pay for something I get for free. LOL.

I find Shaw internet is without a doubt better though. The bandwidth, and speed is better than anything I have experienced on a telus network. Some of the pretty commercials for telus tv look cool though. The optic tv and ability to pause tv and play it on another tv.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i have signed up a few people so far so thanks, everyone seems to be taking advantage of the Tablets which is cool.

Please let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So I have recently switched to Telus from shaw and I love it so far! I took advantage of the free PVR + Free laptop deal and i must say i was extremely impressed with the whole sales + installation service. The laptop they gave me was not a cheapy... actually it was an HP Pavillion G6 with real nice specs. 

If anyone is on the fence i have to tell you that after the first 3 months i'm still very impressed with the level of customer service I have recieved as well as the very slick functionality of the PVR along with a second digi box in my bedroom.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

D'oh!! When we signed up for Telus we only got the XBOX... no Kinect....
Wouldn't mind the tablet though!

BUMP for a great deal!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got mine tablet today and yeah, compare to ipad 2 that my bought for my kid. This samsung tablet is great and there are tons of apps as well, plus flash player which is key for me. Thanks Shawn for signing me up.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Just got mine tablet today and yeah, compare to ipad 2 that my bought for my kid. This samsung tablet is great and there are tons of apps as well, plus flash player which is key for me. Thanks Shawn for signing me up.


Wow you got yours already!!! Wow that's quick, that was like a week lol. 
Glad all worked out, thank you for letting me sign you up 

Shawn


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm Im so tempted now!!


----------

